# Recipe For Power!



## YayGollum (May 19, 2005)

At one point well into the Fourth Age, in the southeastern portion of the Misty Mountains, there was a moderately well-off village of Woodmen. It was a quiet, dusty, lightly fortified place. The sentries were typically those of the intelligence level that could happily smile and do their jobs, content with the fact that if a suicidal Orc happened to wander by, they could be praised for killing it and saving their children from its assumed by them to be mindless hatred of everything that moved. 

With the increasingly safer travel conditions due to the human drive to tame every aspect of the world around them, the place had a decent amount of shops offering passable quality products to all travellers. Besides the occassional foreigner, the most commonly found excitement to be had was in listening to the tall tales of magical beings sighted by the fortunate hunter. Within this town, there was an inn and pub bearing a sign that very simply proclaimed, "Inn & Pub". That is probably the only thing about this town that concerns your characters. 

If one were to enter the pub at this very moment, that one would be greeted by a young man behind a counter with a disinterested gaze. To an achingly evident wall, a fat Dwarf would be pinning a high-quality piece of paper (obviously not made in this village) with a simple but well made dagger (could have been made anywhere). The Dwarf would then stand in front of the thing, looking critically at it and mumbling something about the lack of style in the handwriting. What is written on it ---> 

"To All Adventurers, Explorers, Fortune-Seekers, Treasure-Hunters, And Conscientious Individuals:

Salutations from the Craftsmen of Trahald's Itinerant Armoury, Apothecary, And Toyshop! We have received Requests from several Famous Dwarven Families to Find and Retrieve Ancient Heirlooms. We seek all Able-bodied, Enthusiastic, Lore-fascinated, and Reliable individuals who are willing to Assist us in our travel to an abandoned Dwarven city, our Gathering of any salvageable Relics, and our eventual Transportation of our finds to the Dwarves in Aglarond. 

Request the location of Trahald from the innkeeper for details."

The Dwarf is just about to take the note back down (probably to rewrite it) when a sharp ---> "Boffin!" makes him stiffen and turn. Down some hall, a black-skinned, pantalooned, and bandana-sporting corsair of Umbar looking guy steps out from a room and continues (he wasn't trying to scare the poor Dwarf, only trying to get his attention), "Are you finished?" After cutting his gaze past the Boffin (the Dwarf) and onto the note ---> "Good job. Leave that one. I don't want to have to get Tolir to write it. The handwriting of a Dwarf reassures our customers that we are quality craftsmen. You really should stop practicing your elf writing. It has no use. We will be out for supper later. Wait here and try to look interesting." 

Boffin was probably looking meekly at his boss's feet as the guy spoke, but as he entered his room again, he'd probably toss a sigh of annoyance out and grab a seat not too far from the sign. The reminder of his upcoming supper lightened his mood enough to allow him to stop worrying about the thick and achingly obviously Dwarven strokes used to make the note and resume practicing his Sindarin, probably. 

Aside from the innkeeper and Boffin, the only other visable types inside would be an older but still sturdy looking bartender, an equally aged waitress (those two are presumably the young dude's parents), and a large, surly, yet gentle looking Woodman hunter talking together at a corner of the bar. The hunter would alternate between fiddling with his bow and nursing his drink. 

He'd be regaling the other two with a tall tale of how he barely survived an encounter with a giant eagle and how pleased he would be if they visited soon to see the size of his new trophy. The exaggeration was probably based on the fact that he was a bit miffed by the travellers' presence and the consequential shifting of attention to them. Not that he's full of rage, mind you. He's probably just as interested in them and wouldn't want to admit it so readily.


----------



## Ingwë (Jun 13, 2005)

Alanor left Emyn Arnen in the spring. He was looking for adventures and places where he can help the native people. He has visited Rohan, Eriador. 
He loaded up his horse and then he left the town. He went on along the old road that was used by many people. As a young man he had traveled to Minas Tirith twice. But now more people were traveling from Emyn Arnen to Minas Tirith and Eriador. His parents were in the town; they didn't want their son to leave Emyn Arnen but they couldn't stop him. 

Alanon was riding alone but he could hear the voices of other people who used this road. The weather was hot though it was spring. He rode near many green lawns and beatuful hills. He didn't stop all day. That man didn't need rest but his horse needed. It was sunset when Alanon stopped riding. He dismounted and sat down on the green grass. He decided to went away fron the road because he wanted to be alone. Alanor didn't move till the night come. Of the furure he thought and of his life. Then he had a dinner. The Moon rised. It was beautiful. 

Sadness filled him as the thought of another friendless night. Never very open. He grimaced at his inner voice, then rose and began walking. He loves walking in the night. It was a passion to him. He watched the stars hours and hours. While he was watching them he thought about the next day. He must reach Minas Tirith and then what he will do? Going to the mountains? Going to Eriador? He must decide what he will do soon... Finally he was sleeping.


----------



## Daranavo (Nov 10, 2005)

Aiden much never went into town. Infact, he felt quite out of sorts here in front of the Inn. He paced back and forth near the front porch as he attempted to gurd up his courage to go inside. He had a small amount of money but it was the fact that he might have to speak to someone that he did not know. Silently, he cursed himself for being such a coward. 

First, he tried to reason with himself. _Just go in and ask someone what the post says. Surely there is someone inside that will help me. Come on, it won't be so bad. A woman...ask a woman to help me. Yes, I could ask a woman. No...yes...an older woman. I shall ask a older woman what it says. Will she think me a fool? Wait...I am outside pacing back and forth...You-are-a-fool! Ok Aiden, you can do this. _

He took in a deep breath and stepped up to the front door. Several men were toking on their pipes and talking. Aiden did not listen to them. His focus was on getting through the door. He moved up and just before his hand touched the handle, it opened and a very rotund man stepped outside and headed off of the porch. Aiden recoiled his hand and stepped aside with his head down. He was about to head back off the porch when a man and a woman walked up the porch steps as he was about to move down them. He backed up, lowered his head and stepped to the side once more. 

His face grew hot and he became angry at himself. Just as he turned, the door opened and a woman held it for a young boy. She looked up at Aiden, smiled, and held the door for him. He wore a confused look on his face but something inside of him told him that she was holding it for him. Nervously, he stepped inside and the door closed behind him. The Inn was dark, smoky, and filled with people and conversation. For a time, he simply stood near the door with his head down and unsure of what to do next.


----------



## YayGollum (Nov 10, 2005)

By this time, Trahald, Boffin, and Tolir had already eaten their supper, and Boffin was the only one of the three left in the common room again. Since so many people had been in and out recently, and none had tried to contact them, Trahald had ordered Boffin to sit there and advertise loudly at anyone who looked able to accompany them. The Dwarf sat in a chair uncomfortably pointed at the door and tried to think of a few good lines to use on people besides just ---> "Hey, read the sign, please."

When a young and especially hesitant looking human walked in, Boffin waited to see if the guy was just there to drink or if he would notice the advertisement on the wall. Since the guy stood there for at least half a beat, he then determinedly marched up to the guy and stuck his hand out to shake. "Hello, there! I'm Boffin, of Trahald's Itinerant Armoury, Apothecary, And Toyshop. I'm the toymaker. Um, would you be interested in helping us with a job for some Dwarves in Aglarond?" While waiting for an answer or for the guy to brush past him, he wondered if he had made a good Dwarvish impression.


----------



## Daranavo (Nov 10, 2005)

The boy nervously shook the dwarfs hand however, he never looked him in the eye. The dwarf's hand was very course and his grip felt like iron. With his other hand he reached up and pulled the hair from his face. "Hello...Mr....Mr...Boffin? My name is Aiden." 

The young man stole a look or two into the dwarf's face. "Do you...speak...of that writing there?" The young man asked.


----------



## YayGollum (Nov 10, 2005)

Boffin released Aiden's hand to turn around and frown at the note on the wall. Assuming that the kid can't read the thing because it isn't pretty enough in Boffin's opinion ---> "Oh, yes. I am really sorry about how that turned out, but that's how the boss wants it to look, I'm afraid. It's asking for help on our trip to Moria. Pretty much what I just asked you about. So how about it, Aiden? It would be a good chance for a young guy like you to get out of the mountains and see some great Dwarven cities!" During his answer, he would be attempting to stear the guy towards a table with chairs.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Nov 10, 2005)

Maya walked up to the pub door, and hesitated a moment before opening it. She wanted to go in, but she just hoped it wasn't too full; she hated large groups. Too many people...she shuddered, squared her shoulders, and pushed the door open. The pub inside was dark, and there were, thankfully, only a few patrons. She shuffled up to the bar, keeping her eyes down, and, rummaging through her belt pouch, came up with a silver coin. 
“What can I get for this?” She asked no one in particular. Her bag was already unwelcomely light, but she was hungry and tired.


----------



## YayGollum (Nov 10, 2005)

The older bartender, pleased at the unusual business of the night, looked at the coin and grinned in a friendly sort of way. "A hot meal and a warm drink, at the least! If you're tired, we've got a few rooms to offer... By the way, is there something important about to happen in these parts? I've been seeing more activity here than what's normal. Maybe it's just me. This town's getting a lot bigger, these days."

Boffin watched the lady come in, kept his eyes on the kid, but looked for an opening to speak with her. Just trying to follow his boss's orders, hoping to earn his keep.


----------



## Daranavo (Nov 11, 2005)

Just before the Dwarf moved away from the young man, Aiden softly said, "Sure...yes...I would like to go, if such an adventure will take me away from here. What...what must I do?"


----------



## e.Blackstar (Nov 11, 2005)

Maya smiled shyly. "I'm not sure what's happening, but I'll thank you for some food," she told the bartender. "Whatever you've got." Looking around, she noticed the sign on the far wall. "One second." She got up carefully and crossed the room, standing on tip-toes to read the sign. Her eyes widened, and she tapped a few fingers on her chin. There would be money in it, for sure, but it seemed risky. _I'll decide after some sleep,_ she mused. _And a meal._ She seated herself at the bar again, and looked up at the bartender, twisting the coin through her fingers.


----------



## YayGollum (Nov 11, 2005)

Used to living on the road for so long, Aiden's question forced Boffin to stand still for a bit while he wondered about it. Said pretty confusedly ---> "Hummm... Uh, you should pack your bags? Yes, pack your bags. Bring a lot of travelling clothes. We'll be working in the mountains, at first." Getting over his confusion, Boffin smiled at the kid reassuringly and continued ---> "We will definitely take you far from here. You might want to bring your money, for when we get back to Aglarond. The merchants there are very good! Oh! Why don't you talk to my boss? That would probably be the best place for advice. He's in his room. Come on, I'll introduce you." After trying to remember something and ending up leaning over at the inn's newest arrival quizzically, he decided that he would advertise at her later as he led Aiden back towards the rooms.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Nov 12, 2005)

*alright. she's really almost human but with a wee bit of a twist. just stick with me.*

Opening the door silently, gray eyes took in the faces of most of the guests before a darkly dressed woman slipped in and walked towards one of the empty tables. A bit of paper tacked to a post was glanced at but let pass as she had interest for only one thing just now. “What sort of drink does a place like this sell?” She spoke only loud enough to be heard by whoever was working at the bar a little way from where she was just sitting down.


----------



## YayGollum (Nov 12, 2005)

The bartender looked at the coin skeptically this time but loudly ordered his son to bring out some stew for the lady, who he then nodded his head with thanks at. "We've got more, if you want. You might want to save a bit for a room, if you haven't got a place to bed down tonight, though. You've also got breakfast to think about, miss." After the stew came out and his first customer was settled enough for him to listen to anyone else, he raised a hand in welcome at the newest arrival. "Welcome, traveller! We've got a decent selection, I'd say. We're very proud of our beer, though."

At the door to Trahald's room, Boffin and Aiden ran into a rather huge man that was leaning on the wall outside. Boffin tossed a ---> "Hey, Tolir. Going to introduce the boss to someone." while the big guy nodded serenely. Inside (if the Aiden guy even ended up following the Dwarf), the roguish looking merchant named Trahald sat on a bed and happily counted money.


----------



## Majimaune (Mar 17, 2006)

A hooded man walked into the bar. He had a sword at his side and a weather-worn cloak. He like this place it was usually quite. He went to the bar and asked for something to drink. He looked around the bar and saw a sign tacked onto the wall but thought it could wait to be read, read it in the morning. He asked the bartender if there where any rooms avalible and there were. He went up to his room and went to sleep.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Mar 17, 2006)

Maya took the bowl of soup gratefully, and smiled shyly at the tender's son. "Thank you", she whispered as she slid the coin across the bar, and dug in with a will. She hadn't eaten for almost a day, and the hot chunky soup slid down easily. Maya drew her legs up underneath the stool upon which she sat, and looked around. She was comfortable with all the people in her small town, but this kind of atmosphere was foreign.


----------



## Daranavo (Mar 17, 2006)

Aiden just nodded and looked down at his pack. All that he owned was tucked away within the small, brown sack that layed at his feet. Though he was unsure of what yet lied before him, anyplace was better then here he thought. When the dwarf's attentions drifted to another who commented upon the sign, he picked up his bag, and moved up to the bar. He was hungry and smelled the rich aroma of spices from the kitchen. He dropped his bag down next to a stool and sat upon it. "Stew please." He said with a grin. "And...ale." He added unsuredly." He looked over and nodded to the woman that sat nearby him.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Mar 17, 2006)

Maya smiled back, unsure of what to do. "Hello?" she offered.


----------



## YayGollum (Mar 18, 2006)

The bartender retrieved another bowl of stew and one serving of ale for the young man after raising an eyebrow at his awkward hesitation. The guy then politely busied himself elsewhere when he saw his customers attempting to converse.

Meanwhile, Boffin noticed that Aiden hadn't followed him back to the room. Trahald looked up to see his employee checking behind himself with confusion, then shooed him away with the instruction of continuing to advertise for some help. Boffin shook his head, tossed a farewell at Tolir, and found a seat in the common room. After not an especially long time of staring at the door and staring at the backs of the customers, he finally broke down and stood up to glare at the note again.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Mar 19, 2006)

Blinking tiredly, the dark head shook lightly as thoughts were sent away, bring time back to mind. "hm? oh. Yes. Beer then. Cold." Shadowed eyes looked around distractedly. "Put a dish of meat and bread with that and you might actually get your money." An odd grin touched her lips and faded away without even a moments pause.


----------



## YayGollum (Mar 20, 2006)

At that, the experienced bartender tossed a forced smile at the lady and sent his son off to the task. When the expected refreshment was set before her, though, he gave her is best knowing look. "Look here. I've been cheated out of payments by foreigners before. You wouldn't want me to suspect you of being so rude, though, right? Enjoy that food, now, miss. We've worked hard to make it for everyone." He then shambled off to check how much money they had earned so far. After finding that it had been an unusually active day, he smiled at his customers and firmly reminded himself to watch his stash carefully. 

His wife, who had been studying the customers for a while from one end of the room until she picked up the guy's distress, drifted through them until she reached Boffin. "You're here to hire workers, aren't you? Well, it's not that I don't like the business you're bringing in, but could you try to clear these hooligans out quickly? They're making everybody nervous." The Dwarf whirled from his sign, expecting to see that several bandits had entered and had been getting a bit rowdy while he was distracted, but when he saw that practically nothing had changed yet, he raised a confused eyebrow at the waitress. "Uh, alright. I'll try?" He watched the overly cautious and apparently super sensitive lady trot back over to the bar with a satisfied look on her face, then sighed and headed for the bar, too, since that seemed to be the only place that people had congregated. 

Trying to make a noticeable show, probably talking directly to several of the customers as he situated himself on top of a stool. ---> "Ugh. Oof! Ah! Nice night, huh? Yes. Hm. Nothing like the hospitality of the Woodmen to comfort you before heading back out to those mountains, eh? Oh, that reminds me! Me and my partners are looking for some extra hands. Hi, Aiden! Yeah, we got a job a while back from some old Dwarven families. It's just a simple delivery, really. Only reason we're looking for help is because of the volume. We're covering the costs for rides and carts and uh, food...hm...what else? Well, if you're looking for work, my boss is planning to be generous. We're looking to head out soon, though. If you've got the time, you should stop by our room. First one on the left!" 

With a heavy and not even halfway concealed gasp, he stopped talking, eyes hopeful. The waitress let loose a small chuckle and graciously offered him a beer.


----------



## Daranavo (Mar 21, 2006)

He looked up from his glass. He was about to respond to her when he heard the Dwarf speak. He turned around and listened to him. "Well, if it means getting away from here, I am indeed interested...First door on the left...got it." he replied quickly. He set down a few coppers on the counter and turned back around. "Hello mylady." His words came uneasily, she could tell he was somewhat shy however as he had been addressed. It was only polite to answer. An obvious credit to his mother. He stepped off the stool and moved away toward the stairs, his bag in hand.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Mar 21, 2006)

Maya swallowed a gulp of her soup and her initial fear along with it. The boy was obviously as nervous and unused to this as she was; she looked after him as he headed towards the stairs. As she scraped the bottom of the bowl with her spoon to collect the last of the broth, she caught the tender's eye. "May I have a room for the night?"


----------



## YayGollum (Mar 21, 2006)

The bartender's captured eye nudged the rest of his brain into action in time for him to listen to the lady's question. He snatched Aiden's payment as he turned with a smile. "Of course, miss. We've several rooms still unused, tonight. You can pay us in the morning, if you have to."

Boffin turned on his stool to wave towards the general direction of his boss's room, for Aiden's benefit. "Go on. I'm supposed to stay down here, anyway."


----------



## e.Blackstar (Mar 21, 2006)

"Thank you sir." Maya pushed her bowl back across the bar, and stood up carefully. Adjusting the pouch's position on her belt, she headed up the stairs to sleep -really sleep- for the first time in too long.


----------



## Majimaune (Mar 22, 2006)

Majimaune couldn't get to sleep. He had tried but could find none. He decided to go down to the Common Room again and have a drink to see if that would help. On the way to the bar he saw a young woman walk the other way but left her alone. When he got his drink he looked around and saw a dwalf wghich he prosumed had writen the sign. He went over and said, "Where you the dwalf that is looking for people to help you find treasures of your people?"


----------



## YayGollum (Mar 22, 2006)

Since he had been concentrating on his free beer just then, Boffin was surprised when the guy started talking to him. A bit of shame (mostly in himself, for not having the auditory skills of a good Dwarf) might have been noticed on his face before he answered. "Oh, um, why, yes! Are you interested in the job? Please, sit down." He indicated a stool next to him while he set his beer back down.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Mar 22, 2006)

Chewing thoughtfully on a bite of bread dipped in the thick stew, Tala half listened to the dwarf's little speech. _A simple delivery is it..? hm... No loss on my part for asking._ She thought to herself. 

Scooping the last of the broth from the bottom of the bowl and draining the cold beer, she pushed the dishes aside, picked her pack up and walked silently towards the appointed room. Two coins having been left under the heavy cup so as not to be too easily taken by the wrong hands.


----------



## YayGollum (Mar 22, 2006)

To any who might have been heading there or just walking past, the first door on the left was guarded by one of those huge, half-scary, and half-harmless looking sorts of humans who was fiddling with a pretty large war axe as he mumbled to himself. If anyone didn't take the trouble to attempt stealth, he would have held his axe in a more ready position and look at them dully, forgetting to reassure them with any polite banter.


----------



## Majimaune (Mar 23, 2006)

Majimaune sat and said "My name is Majimaune and I will help you on this quest for treasures of your kind."


----------



## YayGollum (Mar 23, 2006)

"Oh, sorry. My name's Boffin. It sounds like you're eager to get going. Good! As soon as we can find a few more interested people, we'll be heading out. Just rest until then, guess. If you need to know any details about the trip, you should probably talk to my boss, though. Follow that young guy. He's headed there. I'm really just here to cause interest."


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Mar 23, 2006)

Nearing the guard at the door, a cool glance measured him long before he was aware of the second figure walking his way. Aiden, seeming to have second thoughts about approaching the guard, had stopped in the hall. His back turned to her, Tala looked him over quickly before brushing past. 

The guard, remembering that that was what he was, fumbled with the large ax when he caught sight of the darkly dressed woman. About to say something intimidating, his mouth snapped shut and he simply stepped aside as he took note of the slight curl at the corner of her mouth. Briefly nodding at him, Tala only paused long enough to open the door and enter the room, leaving the boy to fend for himself.


----------



## Daranavo (Mar 23, 2006)

Just before the door was shut and the guard realized, Aiden turned and ducked in. His brisk movement caused him to bump into Tala and push her forward a step. Aiden was abhorredly embarrassed by what he did. "I'mm..err...sorry." He said meekishly. His face took on a bright shade of pink. He moved around her and into the room. The door was shut loudly behind them and the guard mumbled something unpleasent about the young man.


----------



## YayGollum (Mar 23, 2006)

Since he hadn't heard Boffin's heavy footsteps and knew that Tolir (the guard) would have said something before entering, Trahald looked up sharply and inquisitively as the door opened. He glared at the slammed door, decided to reprimand Tolir for being so rude to his guests, then disarmingly grinned at the company while tossing a blanket over the money that he had been counting. "Welcome, fellow travellers! I am Trahald." He stood to offer his hand to them. After getting it shaken or not, while offering them available spots with a gesture. ---> "Have a seat, please. I take it that you two are interested in joining us on our little trek through the mountains, then? Do you have any questions? I wish to leave as soon as possible, so if you need any help with your preparations, just ask."

Outside, Tolir decided that he had only been rude to Aiden and slammed the door because he had been mad at himself for not spotting the lady very quickly. He was usually absent-minded but not rude.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Mar 23, 2006)

Tala had not been happy to have the boy run into her, pushing her forward as she tried to take in the lay of the room. Luckily for him though, she was in the right mood as to except, and almost enjoy, the stammered words and look on the boy's face.

Catching a moments glimpse of the coins, her attention was swiftly brought to the man as he offered his greeting. She only tilted her head slightly, acting as though she had taken no notice of the out held hand. "Tala." She stated simply. Finding a place to sit, she leaned back. One knee crossed over the other and a calm, almost relaxed look on her face. "I may be interested." Her voice sounded only as strongly as was needed to be heard. "Sounds like it might be important. What's in it for those that help?"


----------



## YayGollum (Mar 24, 2006)

Trahald focused on Tala with an honestly confused eyebrow raised. "What makes you think that the job has any particular importance? If it was, I am certain that the Dwarves would have retrieved their own treasures, by now. No. I initiated the contacts. I organized the deal. It never hurts to make a few friends, I say. Besides, the Dwarves will be very grateful just to have their dusty heirlooms back." 

After an especially unprofessional grin, he straightened and headed back to business. "I am offering a substantial amount for the services of any experience that would be useful. What I need are strong workers and experienced travellers that are capable of following orders. If you have seen combat and could be considered a competent soldier, we may require the use of such talents. Nothing to be alarmed about, though. We know the land and will have the advantage of numbers if we encounter any hostility. That is highly improbable, of course. Anyone who can't ride a horse will have to stay in one of the wagons we'll be using to haul the artifacts back. Otherwise, you'll ride your own or the ones we provide."


----------



## Majimaune (Mar 25, 2006)

Majimaune followed the young man but he went through a door which was guarded. He walked up to the door but the guard didn't seem to notice he was there until he spoke.

He was let through the door and welcomed.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Mar 26, 2006)

"I have no horse but am quite able to ride anything that will let me, and some that might not. I've never been one to get along too well with most horses..." Turning her head towards the door, she watched as another entered. 

Not giving more then her usually greeting, her attention turned back to Trahald. "I can fight. But prefer to avoid it when I can. How long might such a journey be? Weeks? Months?..." Tala asked almost off-handedly.


----------



## Majimaune (Mar 27, 2006)

"I have two horses and I can lend you one if you would like." said Majimaune as he spoke for the first time. "I will fight if need be and hunt whenever needed but that is a long and weirisome task. The reason I have two horses is because a friend that I travelled with died and asked me to take care of his horse for him. And so I have." He pauses then thinks of something eles to say. "How long will we be gone and where are we going?"


----------



## YayGollum (Mar 27, 2006)

Only the ones who had been especially observant would have noticed Trahald's downward glance when he was asked where they'd be headed, but he'd cover it with a quick answer. ---> "From our previous visits to the area, it won't take more than a couple of days to get there. Once we get settled, it will all depend on how fast we can work. Most of the exploration has been done already. The place has been picked over through the years, but there are many passages that have been cut off, which we will have to clear. We leave as soon as the wagons are full. Besides that, all we have to do is get to Aglarond, where my contacts are. The last leg of the journey will not be hard. A bit through the mountains, and the rest in Rohan." 

Trahald then sat back down and leaned back to make them feel at ease. "And again, I don't expect to run into any fights. It just never hurts to be careful, right? Now, I am sorry to hear of the death of your friend, but if you need someone to care for his horse, I would be happy to buy it from you. Since Tala here would probably prefer it, she can ride in one of the wagons, and we can save your horse for another." He smiled at them both, with an obvious look that seemed to say something like ---> "How's that? Anything else?"


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Mar 28, 2006)

The idea of riding in a wagon like a child did little to attract her interest but she said little about it as there were still other options. "One could also walk at least some of the way, correct? Or do you think a scout to be more then you need..." One light movement brought out a little dagger that spun once or twice before being tucked back without a sound.


----------



## YayGollum (Mar 28, 2006)

Trahald smiled sardonically at the display but decided that giving her a look of surprise and interest would be more useful. "Yes, one could walk, if one wished. You will have a place in a wagon, though, for when you desire rest, or if we are about to leave you behind. You are welcome to make yourself feel useful by taking the job, of course. As I have said, we know the road well. And a business like mine is very useful in making contacts, even among what passes for civilization in these mountains, if you take my meaning. A scout blundering ahead might make them think that I don't trust them. I don't, of course, but I would not inform them of that so blatantly." After a reassuring smile, he'd straighten and clasp his hands together with finality. "So, do I have a crew?"


----------



## Daranavo (Mar 28, 2006)

Aiden was certain the man had lied, or at the very least, he did not speak the whole truth. Instead, it seemed to him that his entire spiel was half truths. However, this mattered little to Aiden. He HAD to get out of here. As he began to speak, his face turned again bright red and he felt very conscious of all that were in the room. "I...I can ride very good." He said awkwardly. "And...I can use a bow and such...like...hunting." His words trailed off at the end. He half looked to the floor the entire time. "Um...what, I mean...errr..what does it pay sir?" He said as he played with a bit of mud near the toe of his boot. His eyes gradually made their way up to him.


----------



## YayGollum (Mar 28, 2006)

Trahald looked at the young man as if he was pleased that the guy had finally spoken up. Internally, though, he was grinding his teeth at the kid's shyness and hesitancy. "For a strong young lad like yourself? Enough to keep you comfortable until the next job comes along. Who knows? We may even find you some more work, after this job. As I said, I will be generous. This is a very important deal, for us. I want everyone to be happy with what they get." He'd probably quote a generous sum (for what he has said that the job entails, at least) at him. OOC: I would use numbers and things, but I am not an expert on the currencty of Middle Earth. IC: He then turned to Majimaune. "So, how about letting him use your second horse? Forgive me, but I don't know either of your names yet."


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Mar 28, 2006)

Keeping quiet, Tala caught Tarahald's contradiction and wondered what it was that she was getting herself into. 

Having overlooked the boy tell now, a quizzical and half amused tip of her head let her look right at his downcast face. "How old are you boy?" He had no trouble hearing the slightly softer tone in her voice. "If you can't even speak for yourself, why is it that you think you could be of any help to anyone?" Leaning forward, her gaze stayed on him, ignoring nearly all else as she waited for any sign of an answer.


----------



## YayGollum (Mar 28, 2006)

Trahald, having no problem with interrupting the the lady's pursuit for information, stood up to object. Even though he could detect her softer tone, he was of the opinion that defending the kid would make him look good and make the kid easier to use. In his best mediating voice ---> "There is no need to antagonize him, Tala. Even if he is a bit shy, he looks healthy enough to be a reliable worker. By the way, we will bring our own provisions, so hunting will not be necessary. It is a waste of energy. If we find that we need more, one of the wagons can easily be sent back here. Now, if that is all, I shall see you three tomorrow. After I hear your names and can make a deal on the price of a horse."


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Mar 28, 2006)

"Master Trahald, if I was trying to intimidate or antagonize anyone, there would be no reason to put yourself in the way. Would there?" Rolling her head, darkened eyes landed on his face for a moment but drifted away as she leaned back once more. "No, I only wished to hear why someone such as he might want to come along. Can a person not ask?" Once more her face relaxed and became fully calm again. Looking briefly back to the young man, Tala shook her head very lightly and leaned further back against the wall. 

One arm folded across her lap, the thumb of her right hand lightly brushing across her chin and bottom lip, she almost seemed to be far away. Those that bothered looking could see the lighter, almost gray highlights that looked to catch the fire-light slightly differently from the rest of her hair. '_Only a week since last... There's time. Yes. Why not go..._' She thought to herself.


----------



## YayGollum (Mar 28, 2006)

Trahald let out a small sigh of exasperation, which he cut short to shrug and assume a thoughtful expression. "Ah. You only wanted to know what his motivation for coming was, then. I understand. Forgive me for interfering. Why someone chooses to work for me is really none of my concern. I was merely ready trust that what he says about his experience is true. His skills are a good enough reason for me to want him with us. You can get to know anyone that I hire, tonight or when we are on the road."


----------



## Majimaune (Mar 29, 2006)

"I am sorry for my rudeness, I am Majimaune Leganimdok. Yes the boy may use my horse, his name is Yhym.
"I am curious to when we are to leave because talk can make me ancious and that wouldnt be good." He got up and started walking around the room and looking into everyones eyes to try to see what the person was like behind them.


----------



## YayGollum (Mar 29, 2006)

Trahald turned from the lady to watch with an eyebrow raised as Majimaune walked around the room. "Majimaune, then. Your generosity is greatly appreciated. We will leave as soon as possible. You should save your strength for the journey. Buy what you must while we are here. I will find you when it is time to depart. If we are lucky, we could leave tomorrow." He pulled back when he felt like he was being probed by the guy, but he had no problem with looking steadily back.


----------



## Majimaune (Mar 30, 2006)

"I shall retire then and gather my strength for the journey." Majimaune said goodbye and then left the room and went to the room he had already been given.


----------



## Daranavo (Mar 30, 2006)

Thankful that the taskmaster defended him, he made sure to avoid eye contact with the woman. He had no wish to answer questions and he much preferred silence to open conversation. He to moved out of the room and back down to the Innkeep and bar. "I...I guess I 'll need a room the boy said to the Innkeeper. Relunctantly, he thumbed into a small, leather pouch. He held it close to his face and fingered the few coppers that he had. He never did know how to count but he also knew what he had was very few. Nervously, he sat them down on the counter. The Innkeeper stopped and looked down at them, then up at the boy. The boy stared at the coins a moment. A key was placed next to the coins and the coins were removed from the table by quick fingers. "Last room on the left son." He said coldly. Aiden picked up the iron key and looked at the Dwarf. "Thank you." He said softly in mid stride toward the stairs.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Mar 30, 2006)

The last of the guests to leave the room, Tala stood and looked towards a well darkened window. "I'll go along." Not looking towards Trahald, she nodded shortly when he told her where to be when. Knowing all she needed -or knew she was was going to at this time- the dark figure simply turned and walked from the room.

Stars glittered softly against the deep black velvet of the sky. A cool breath of air tossed a loose strand of hair across a closed face. Even thought the summer night was warm, a shiver ran through her as what moonlight there was touched her eyes. The fingers of her right hand brushing and turning the strand of silver beads at her collar.


----------



## YayGollum (Mar 31, 2006)

Later that night, Boffin was replaced by Tolir in the common room, so that if anyone interesting showed up, someone would be there to advertise. In the morning, Trahald left to buy supplies, advertise his own, and pick up a few more workers. They had pretty much checked out of their room but were prepared to stay another night, if they had to. Boffin and Tolir sat at a table in the common room, speaking quietly over a large breakfast. Boffin looked proudly at the newest sign that he had pinned to the wall. It said the same things as the old one, but it was written a lot more delicately and had translations in three elf languages. Tolir kept up his end of their conversation (it was about a rival peddler) but couldn't stop craning his head to see what was taking Trahald so long.


----------



## Majimaune (Mar 31, 2006)

When Majimaune woke he went down to the Common Room to see if Boffin or Trahald where there. Boffin was and so was another. They where near a new sign which Majimaune admired. He went to Boffin and asked: "Do you remember me? I told you I was interested in the quest. I talked withTrahald and I was wondering if we were leaving today?"


----------



## YayGollum (Mar 31, 2006)

Boffin noticed the guy admiring his sign and allowed himself a humble smile. When Majimaune walked up and spoke to him, though, he had to look up from his food. "Hm? Oh, sorry. Yes, I think I remember you. Did Trahald answer all of your questions? You might as well sit down, unless you have business in town. We're just waiting for him to get back. He said that everything will be ready to go today, unless something unexpected happens."

Tolir turned from a window and looked the guy up and down, attempting to gauge how strong he was. "What is your interest in the job, if you don't mind my asking?"


----------



## Majimaune (Apr 1, 2006)

"I will sit because I have no business in town." Majimaune sat and was quiet for a moment then said, "My interest in the job, well I do not call it a job, is I like adventure and meeting people I dont already know is good for me."


----------



## YayGollum (Apr 5, 2006)

Boffin perked up at the guy's reply. While beckoning to the waitress and indicating to Majimaune that she was coming ---> "I agree! Meeting new people has always made me a better person, at least. Ah, I remember leaving home for my first adventure! But then, I guess that it was bittersweet. Do you miss anyone while you're on this adventure?"

Tolir heard his answer but only gave a smile that suggested that he was thinking about when he was younger and still able to think that way.


----------



## Daranavo (Apr 5, 2006)

Aiden gave a half smile to those that looked his way as he moved into the common room. He had his bag in hand, and his bow on his back. He also carried a large quiver with many arrows inside it. The fletchings were of bright colored feathers of many different birds. To his side hung a large, Kukri, and in his belt was a tiny sheath that he kept his very sharp knife in. He did not look tired, infact he looked very much awake. He stepped to the bar and took a seat. He did not speak and appeared to be waiting for something. His eyes glossed over as if he was far far away just then.

_His face, arms and hands were filthy, he had just come from tilling a field by hand. He wiped his arm across his sweaty face as he looked toward the thatched hovel that he and his family called home. The motion did nothing but smear the dirt around. In the distance a large wagon led by 2 quarter horses stopped nearby to it. His young sister stood there motionless beside it, her head lowered and unmoving. There were two men atop it and it had just started to move away. As it did, he saw a large lump of cloth upon the ground just behind it. The wagon shook as it moved along the uneven, soft earth. Aiden looked on and followed it with his eyes. It turned and he soon saw what was inside it for it had no back. Other large parcels covered in cloth were laid inside it. He gulped hard and immediately felt sick to his stomach. For he now knew what those parcels were. He turned away from the scene into the cold wind. It started to rain lightly and the sky was dark and gray._


----------



## YayGollum (Apr 5, 2006)

Around that time, Trahald entered with several Woodmen. They were of the large and strong and naive type. Some kept themselves only a few paces away from Trahald, trying to look ready to jump into action. The others headed for the bar to buy one last item of refreshment before they left. Trahald, to Boffin and Tolir ---> "Looks like everyone but that Tala person is here. Tolir, go find her. Boffin, is that everyone? Are you sure that you didn't meet anyone else?"

Tolir heaved himself up and out of his chair, then plodded to the door that he was told the Tala person would be sleeping behind, which he knocked. The energy was up in the common room. The younger and more eager Woodmen were falling over themselves while trying to look useful and trying to hide their curiosity of the first Dwarf that they had ever seen, since they had never left the area before. The older ones were talking the ears off of the family that owned the inn, giving their last messages to friends.

Trahald, to everyone ---> "Pack up, everyone! We head out as soon as you're ready."


----------



## e.Blackstar (Apr 5, 2006)

(OOC: Sorry guys.)'

Maya awoke to sun streaming through thin curtains, making a dancing pattern of light on the cold floor. She rubbed her eyes and heaved herself out of bed. She had nothing to wear but what she'd slept in, but she smoothed out the wrinkles and stretched a bit. The night's sleep had been much needed, and she felt gloriously refreshed.
As she descended the stairs to the common room, she noticed the bustle and remembered the sign that she'd read last night. _I_ do _need a job,_ she thought. _I might as well._ Approaching the tall man who stood with several others, she shyly asked "What exactly are you about?" She looked around nervously. "I can ride, and hunt, and I know letters. May I have a part in it?"


----------



## YayGollum (Apr 5, 2006)

OOC: I see no large deal. Have fun.

IC: Trahald looked down to beam at the lady. "Why, of course you may! We are about riding to an ancient, abandoned Dwarven city, at the moment. A few of the older Dwarven families have hired us to retrieve their heirlooms. Just an easy delivery, with generous pay. Do you have a horse of your own?" While remaing especially receptive to the lady in front of him, he waved Boffin away from his food, motioning for him to begin herding the workers outside.


----------



## Majimaune (Apr 6, 2006)

Majimaune finally heard when they where going and was pleased (he hated having to wait). When he was all ready he found the young man who he was lending his horse to and asked. "Are you still going to ride my horse or are you going to walk or whatever?"


----------



## e.Blackstar (Apr 6, 2006)

Maya shrugged sheepishly at Trahald. "I _had_ a horse, m'lord, named Theon, but I had to kill him...is it okay, though? May I still come?"


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Apr 6, 2006)

_Trees cut at the girl as she ran stumbling past them. Tears glistened on her cheeks but her face looked strange in the early moonlight; set and intent, almost cold as she broke from the edge of the woods. A dark form moved swiftly behind her. Following and catching up to her the moment she reached the clearing. Echos of the low growl and brief shriek faded away into the night._

The few blankets not looking to have been tossed aside were wrapped around the still form; hair covering her face and spread in tangles on the stiff mattress. Stirring slowly, the sound of a fist hitting against the wooden door had started to pull Tala from her dreams. Growling quietly, she got up; brushed some of the knots from her hair, dressed and opened the door. Blinking against the light that met her, she glanced at Tolir for a moment before turning back to pick up a leather pack. Without speaking, Tala headed towards the common room and the little bunch that was gathered there.


----------



## YayGollum (Apr 6, 2006)

Tolir nodded to Trahald as he entered with Tala. When he saw that everyone he knew was there, the ex-corsair spoke up. "Everyone is here. Mount your horses. If you have no horse, jump into one of the two wagons waiting outside." Before leading the way outside, he touched Maya's shoulder. "Yes, of course. I have several horses for this trip, one of which you could borrow. Not all of these Woodmen can ride one. Let me show you to him." Trahald walked the lady over to one of his horses, and mostly made sure that everyone was settled effeciently enough to move out. 

Boffin looked around for the human that he had been talking to, found Majimaune and Aiden at the bar, and trundled over. He hung back when he decided that they were already talking, but was being obvious enough to get attention. Tolir stayed inside, trying to keep an eye on everyone, making sure that he would be the last to leave.


----------



## Majimaune (Apr 7, 2006)

Majimaune noticed Boffin hovering nearby and cryed, "Boffin my good dwalf is it time to leave?"


----------



## Daranavo (Apr 7, 2006)

"Aye, I would like that." Aiden said to Majimaune as they both gathered their equipment and headed outside. The sun was already creeping over the horizon and Aiden could tell that it would be a warm day. Maji led him to two horses that were tethered to a tree just outside the Inn. He stopped aside a brown and white horse that looked built for speed. It was quite a beautiful animal. He pointed toward a grey horse that snorted as they came close. "Her name is Galle...be careful, she is very willful." AIden looked at her and brushed his hand across her side. She was a hand or three taller then the other horse but she looked somewhat heartier. "Be careful though, where you lead, she will follow." Aiden smiled as Maji untied them. "Thank you." He said as he moved up to the horses head. Slowly he touched his hand to its face and made sure she could see him clearly. He spoke softly into her left ear. "I am Aiden...I see you are a strong horse..." The rest Maji could not hear. He just shook his head and mounted. After Aiden finished, he tied his bag near the rear of the saddle. He then slid his bow under a sturrup for quick and easy access. Finally, he mounted the broad horse and turned it round. Galle was not used to the rider and so she did not turn as he wished. Aiden turned her again, and then again. It appeared Galle liked a bit more lead and less tug he gathered. Aiden knew it would be some time before he learned what Galle was used to and he was fortunate that the road ahead was a long one.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Apr 7, 2006)

Maya looked over the horse to her left critically. It was a gelding chestnut, young but placid-looking. She stroked through its mane, noting the white markings around the ears. Turning to one of the woodmen beside her, she inquired as to the name of the animal. "Tyos" came the response. "Don't let him fool you ma'am; he's a wild one."
Maya smiled. "I'll be fine."


----------



## YayGollum (Apr 7, 2006)

Trahald took the lead, in the first wagon, which was old yet brightly painted and adorned. In bold letters, the thing proclaimed ---> "Trahald's Itinerant Armoury And Apothecary" and, seemingly added much later and in a much fancier style ---> "And Toyshop!" A few hopped into the back and had to push a lot of merchandise around to get comfortable. Boffin leaned out of the back to talk to his pony, which was tethered behind them, in between conversations with Woodmen. Tolir drove the other wagon, which was a much newer and far less eye-catching version. Those who chose to hop into that one only had to move a lot of supplies around to get comfortable. 

The group departed slowly, since Trahald couldn't help tossing promises of their return and future trading opportunities, and the spectacle caused enough of a draw to keep a few gawkers in the way, most of the time. Once away, Boffin attempted to get the others into a good mood by way of introducing an elvish version of a Dwarvish marching song.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Apr 7, 2006)

Tala watched from a slight distance as the horses and riders readied; a soft puff of air breathed out at seeing that even the younger members had little trouble with the large creatures. She would keep a little space from them tell they were perhaps a little more accustom to her presence. Glancing at the brightly painted words on the side of one wagon, it was quickly thought of as something of a clown shop on wheels and not at all something she would spend time in if there was any choice. The other was slightly better; mostly the thought of being in a box turning her away from watching a few others climd in and settle atop the boxes and bags of supplies.

Having watched the last few thing being tossed into the back of one of the carts, Tala simply swung the leather pack over her shoulder and waited for them to move on. Long legs and a practiced step made it all too easy a task to keep pace with the filled wagons and only slightly nervous horses. A clear sky and light breeze seemed to hold the promise of fine weather to come and stay at least through the day and into the night. Gravel crunching under her feet and the fresh air filled with mixed scents brought Tala the rest of the way to her usual alertness. She was almost even starting to enjoy the walk. That was, until someone tried to start something she could only assume was a song. Rolling her eyes, a deep breath cleared her head quickly; helping her to tune out the racket as she strode forward.


----------



## Majimaune (Apr 8, 2006)

When Aiden had mounted and was riding Galle around, Majimaune spread a riding blanket over Steltrum (that was her name because of a star-shaped white patch on her head) and put his bag behind where he would sit, then mounted. He needed no saddle but found it uncomfortable without the blanket. Steltrum was a quick horse but could ride for a long period of time if needed. Majimaune saw a wagon being laden and that others that where going with them gathering near.


----------



## YayGollum (Apr 9, 2006)

Boffin quickly found that he was the only one enjoying his song. The Woodmen in the wagon with him were looking at him with confusion, and Tolir was the only other one trying to help, but he was only humming along. The pathetic Dwarf decided that such things only happened because the others wished to sing in a language that they could understand. His confidence left him, though, when he thought about leading others in something that he didn't consider himself especially skilled at. He settled with apologizing and asking if anyone knew any good legends from the First Age, fully intending to introduce one of his favorites if they didn't have one. 

Trahald kept eyes on as many as he could and would sometimes call one of the Woodmen up to the front to talk with him for a while. Most left him with a look of trust mixed with a healthy bit of confusion. Not much later, he called Tala over to walk close to the wagon.


----------



## Majimaune (Apr 11, 2006)

Majimaune was riding slitelyt ahead of the others so as a sort of scout. He injoyed solitude from time to time. He was also there so that if he saw a rabbit or a bird he could shoot them and save food in his bag.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Apr 11, 2006)

Able to enjoy the walk in a little more silence, she had almost slipped into a relaxed and unbothered step when someone called. Closing her eyes in a slow blink, she slowed slightly and looked over at where Trahald sat in the lead wagon. 

_Never should have said anything..._ She thought for a moment before turning. Showing a little of a 'yeah, what now' sort of look on her face, she adjusted the pack and walked over beside the wagon. "What is it? Do I walk a bit too fast for your liking?" Glancing momentarily up at the man, she let his eyes meet hers -cool and dark- before looking back to where they were going.


----------



## Daranavo (Apr 11, 2006)

Aiden rode along side the wagon. He looked somewhat pleased, quite a contrast to his usual glumness that he had displayed thus far. Clearly, he seemed to know what he was doing on the back of the large horse until...

Galle stepped upon a stone and it kicked up at her when her hoof crunched down upon it just right. Galle reared up and caught Aiden offguard. He fell backward and rolled off. He landed hard and a loud audible "snap" was heard. Galle trotted forward and shook her head to the excitement. Aiden lay there unmoving and it appeared that his leg had broken.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Apr 11, 2006)

A sudden movement pulled her attention away from the man and to a large horse not far from where she now stood. Great hooves pawing at the air, Tala watched as the rider slipped back and fell hard to the rocky ground; the sound of his landing setting a knot in her as it rang in her ears. She hesitated only a moment before stepping forward; quickly placing herself between the startled horse and the boy collapsed on the ground. Tossing its head, the creature caught a little of her scent and started to move away. Thankfully though, it was starting to calm from its incident and a few of the others were quickly able to get ahold of the rains. 

Turning back from them, Tala glanced around and knelt beside the unconscious boy. Moving carefully, she found the place that had broken in his lower leg. "Bring me a spare blanket and a thick length of wood; a good branch will do. Now!" Thought she still had a calm air around her, on one dared question the tone in her voice. Having not seen what had first set it off, she thought it was her being too close that was the cause of this.


----------



## YayGollum (Apr 11, 2006)

Trahald sighed with frustration and rolled his eyes. A few Woodmen had already jumped out of their wagons to help. He directed one to mount Galle and keep her close by, then waved Boffin to his supplies. "Ugh. Do as the lady says, Boffin. Looks like she thinks that she knows a thing or two. Get the boy in here as soon as you can. I don't want anyone to think that we'd slow down just for this." Boffin, who had probably heard the snap and rushed to the front of the wagon to look uselessly concerned, nodded uncertainly and grabbed what Tala was looking for among their usual emergency supplies. After hopping down and trotting up to hand over the asked-for objects ---> "Ouch. Can we move him yet? I don't know." Boffin looked up to nod reassuringly at Tolir as the second wagon rolled by them.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Apr 11, 2006)

Maya looked over from where she'd been trotting along placidly, and seeing Aiden on the ground, she wheeled Tyos around and dismounted near the boy's head. She rolled her eyes. "Wasn't wise of him to let his horse have the head; poor boy."


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Apr 11, 2006)

Not even nodding as the things were brought to her, Tala had only been working a short time when she sat back on her heals. Looking from the now braced and bandaged leg to his face, she picked up his still wrist in one hand. Finding that his pulse was a little slow but still strong, she nodded once as she knew he would be alright. "He should rest for a time. Watch his head and leg but see if you can get him in one of the wagons." Still beside him, Tala looked down at his face and shook her head lightly to her own thoughts. 

Starting to stir and wake up, Aiden would only catch a glimpse of the woman's face as she overlooked their setting him in the wagon. Turning back to Trahald, Tala breathed out slowly and picked her pack back up to start walking on her own again.


----------



## Majimaune (Apr 13, 2006)

Majimaune wheeled around on his horse and saw Aiden on the ground. He went up to his horse and stroked her along her neck. She was normaly good but occasionally she wanted to be free and get back to the wild. That was when she was bored.
Majimaune went to see how the boy was going and then told Boffin what was behind what had just happened and then asked "Could we move along a bit faster otherwise it will happen again."


----------



## YayGollum (Apr 13, 2006)

Boffin, who was sitting with Aiden to offer him something from their apothecary business, if he needed it, poked his head out of the back of the wagon to talk to Majimaune. "Oh. Well, I can ask, but we probably shouldn't make the wagons go too fast on these roads, though. Aiden here might get worried if we bounce him around too much, too. Wait there."

Trahald, meanwhile, noticed Tala catching back up with him. He tossed an appreciative look as he beckoned her closer. "Ah, Tala! What commendable reflexes you have! I did not expect such skills from your earlier and far too modest description! Don't worry about the boy. Your quick thinking and my experience will ensure a perfect recovery. But as to what I had been so recently interrupted..." He'd probably lean down towards her to try speaking a bit more conspiratorily, but that'd be about the time that Boffin would show up.

"Hey, boss! One of the new guys asked if we could speed up. Can we? Something about the horse that threw the kid being bored. Oh, sorry. Uh, I'll go tell him that you'll talk to him, then." Boffin hopped away from Trahald's look of annoyance and back to poke his head out at Majimaune again. "Hey, Majimaune. Get up front to talk to my boss. I don't know. sorry."

Trahald made sure to keep his annoyed look only while faced away from Tala. When Boffin left, he'd revert back to a mildly amused look and shrug his shoulders. "Oh, excuse that, Tala. I shall have to solve another problem. We can talk over supper, later. Be careful of rushing too far ahead. That is part of what I wish to tell you." The dark-skinned man then looked around to see which of his new employees had something to say about the troublesome horse.


----------



## Majimaune (Apr 14, 2006)

Majimaune went to find Trahald up front and found him. "Yes?" he asked, What is it?"


----------



## YayGollum (Apr 14, 2006)

Trahald made a show of pronouncing the guy's name correctly. "Majimaune, yes? You know the horse that knocked Aiden off. Why don't you just ride nearby? Give that young Woodman who's taken the reins a little advice, eh? Don't go too far ahead, though. This wagon is the most effective shield you have, out here." With a pointed nod, he then indicated the Woodman currently arguing with the horse.


----------



## Majimaune (Apr 14, 2006)

Majimaune took Trahald's advise and went over to the horse and dismounted from the one he was riding. The company kept moving while he spoke softly with Galle. When Galle had carmed down the went to catch up with the company.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Apr 17, 2006)

It would take a while for her to pick back up her smooth pace. Keeping a distance of about twenty or so feet from the wagon, Talla wondered what it was that Trahald had to say; her thoughts also wandering back to the boy and what had happened. But he was young. He would only take a little time to heal.

_"Can't you see it?! Don't you know I'm..." A gasped breath broke off the words. Moonlight slipping over them as a cold wind brushed aside tree branches and dark clouds._

A stray lock of hair stung at her shadowed eyes. Brushing it lightly away, Tala breathed in the cool morning air. They came often enough that she had nearly became accustom to the memories. Most of the time it was only a matter of shaking them off and reminding herself to keep moving. Walking really was so much more to her then a means of travel.


----------



## YayGollum (Apr 18, 2006)

After a day of driving through an increasingly rough trail, the group paused to rest. Trahald offered plenty of food that he had prepared while in town, but most preferred to eat what they had packed. At least until the few more adventurous Woodmen chanced a taste and proclaimed appreciation. Trahald looked proudly at the food and modestly explained that he had been very well trained, then reminded them to conserve as much as possible. He made a point of visiting Aiden to check that he was healing well and to offer him a bit of the best travelling food that the guy had probably ever seen. After promising to check on him again before he went to sleep, Trahald wandered around to look for Tala. 

The small caravan had stopped in a lightly wooded area in the foothills of the Misty Mountains. The light from a large fire reflected off of the sides of the wagons, which were a comforting barrier to some. Boffin happily munched on a meat pie and sulkily slowed down when he was reminded to conserve. After checking with Tolir, he found that he was getting the last watch of the night and decided that talking with one of his new companions would be agreeable before grabbing a bit of sleep. He stumbled upon Maya, who hadn't offered much to say to him yet. "Oh, I'm sorry! Hello. It's Boffin, the toymaker?" A sheepish grin and a point to the sign on one of the wagons followed. 

Tolir ate quickly and quietly, only responded with short sentences to any that were directed at him, then stood to find a perch on a wagon from which to start the first watch.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Apr 18, 2006)

Not too far from the group, a large, flat rock had been found to make a good place to sit and rest. The sounds and touch of a light wind brushing past cool mouton stones was breathed in slowly; gray-brown eyes coming open at the sound of approaching footsteps. Talla looked up and back over her shoulder to where Trahald was walking up the rough path. Turning her head back to look again out over the land, she could see over the many tree covered hills growing from the earth only to sink away and off into the distance. Staying silent, Talla let her eyes stay on the view as Trahald came up and paused at a few steps distance.


----------



## Majimaune (Apr 18, 2006)

Majimaune prefered to eat alone so he went to t he edge of the camp, just inside the light from the fire. He had a feeling in his stomach that usually meant something bad would happen. He ignored it and got some food out of his saddlebag. Bread and water would do for him.


----------



## YayGollum (Apr 19, 2006)

Trahald chuckled softly yet audibly, then stepped onto the rock with Tala. "Ah, here you are. Are you hungry? The others are enjoying some of my food, at the moment, and you really should eat something. It is quite good, you should know." He offered a hand to help her up. "There is no need to avoid the others. Besides, my partners and I will take the night watches. We have an established schedule already. Come on. We can discuss the finer points of scouting over a decent supper."


----------



## Majimaune (Apr 19, 2006)

When Majimaune had finished eating he went back to the fire to try to see if he could talk to one of the dwalves. They where interesting people, he thought, and would be interesting to know where they came from.
When he saw Boffin he went and sat next to him. Boffin was next to Maya, who Majimaune had not talked to yet. "Boffin, where are you and your kinsfolk from? Are you from the Lonely Mountain, Iron Mountains or Blue Mountains. I am interested to know."


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Apr 19, 2006)

Catching its wings on the edge of the wind, a silver eagle soared above the wide land before them, catching and seeming to hold her attention as he reached down to her. "I'm not hungry." She only needed to half lie as it had been a long time since she had had anything but didn't feel like eating. 

"As long as I'm going to work with this band, there is something you need to understand, Trahald." Only now did her gray eyes turn up to look at the man's face. "Even though you may think me a help to have around, don't expect that I'll always be there. And if ever I make a request -you will know it if comes up- it will be on your own hands if nothing is done as I ask." She felt she could say that much and still be able to leave a few things unsaid. If needed, she could just keep moving. She always could just keep moving. Her face was calm as she watched Trahald a little longer before turning an empty gaze once more towards the sky; light catching on the lighter streaks in her braided hair more then it had back at the inn.


----------



## YayGollum (Apr 20, 2006)

Boffin meekly excused himself from Maya and shifted to give Majimaune his full attention. "Hm? Oh, I am from the Lonely Mountain. Heh. I was such a useless Dwarf that they kicked me out and told me not to come back until I made something of myself. oh well. And, you know, Dwarves don't just come from the places you mentioned. For one, we'll be delivering our cargo to the Dwarves in Aglarond. Anyway, Trahald and Tolir are good examples of humans, I guess. Trahald is from Harad, but he was kidnapped and raised by corsairs of Umbar. Hm. Let me think. After he escaped, he lived with a family in Gondor, then started his own business when they kicked him out. Um, Tolir comes from a town that's gone, now. He doesn't talk about it much. I think that he's still grieving for them. Trurion, he said. Someplace north of the Shire. Ever been to the Shire? It's a really nice place! Oh, and what about you? Trahald says that it's good to get to know the people you're travelling with."

Trahald fumed a bit at what he saw as disrespect but only showed a bit of surprise on his face. He followed her gaze, quickly dismissed the bird and the view, then withdrew his hand to cross his arms across his chest. "Ah, well, I shall be accommodating, as always. I only hope that your requests aren't too extravagant. What is the nature of any requests that you might find yourself making, if one may ask? It would be beneficial to all if I knew what to expect and had the freedom to plan ahead."


----------



## Majimaune (Apr 21, 2006)

"I come from a place near where the Easterlings are. That shows for my dark skin. I have never been to the Shire or seen the Sea. Have you seen the Sea Master Boffin? I hear that it is a great place. A desert of water. And this is possibly a question that you dont want to answer but have you seen elves?"


----------



## Daranavo (Apr 21, 2006)

The day had been exhausting for most, however Aiden brooded and hated himself for what had happened. He was now certain that the bad luck that had befallen his family was within him. He sat off to the side and could not bring himself to eat. His stomach felt as if it was in knots. His sister's death was his fault, he was certain of it now. He took a cursory glance around. Most everyone seemed to be enjoying the outdoors and most seemed to be locked in conversation. Aiden, queitly lifted himself to his feet. A groan of pain flashed across his tongue and he winced. He stood a moment and waited for the throbbing to trail off. When it did he pivoted toward the forest. He slowly lifted his pack to his should and took up his bow. Without a word, he exited into the forest. He was not sure at all what he was doing, but he knew he would get someone killed very soon if he stayed. He could not allow his bad luck to trouble these good people. Haplessly, he slowly made his way into the forest alone. Each footfall was agony but he was very determined. He looked back once and no one seemed to notice him gone. He felt that no one would realize he was not among them until he was checked up on the next morning. He used the blanket of the night to fade into the forest.


----------



## YayGollum (Apr 22, 2006)

Boffin jerked back a bit, blinked with surprise, then smiled at the opportunity to talk about one of his favorite subjects. "Oh, it's no trouble at all! I have seen many elves in my travels! How about you? They're great, aren't they? But I've never heard of any living too far out in the east. I was able to learn a few of their languages and most of their legends. One of them actually gave me my pony! If you are curious about them, I could tell you a lot! But, um, sorry. Yes, I have seen the sea. We've travelled to a few places on the coast. It's big and scary like a desert, I guess. I'd like to travel on it, some day, even though I'm probably not even allowed to look for some of the places the elves talk about. Hm. Well, I think that you're the first Easterling I've run across, if I'm not mistaken! How is the trading out there?"


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Apr 22, 2006)

Talla shook her head. "I need my space at times; and that tends to be more often then not. It isn't that I don't want to be around anyone..." She slowed and stopped for a moment. "I don't know why I came along. Could use a bit of money is all, perhaps. It was a risk to say that I would come and already one has been hurt. Did I not tell you that horses don't do well around me? That boy..." Her words grew silent and her eyes unfocused as thoughts ran though her mind. She should have known better then to have gone any closer. Maybe if she had stayed back he'd not be stuck in the wagon like another pack of supplies. Shaking her head again, she looked up into the evening sky as it turned towards night. How long had it been?... No, there was still time. Not much maybe, but not so little as to yet be a threat. Her right hand came up to brush back a stray lock of silver streaked hair. "Just remember that it might be wise to listen if I say something is important." Coming to her feet, Talla glanced over at Trahald before turning back towards the camp.


----------



## YayGollum (Apr 22, 2006)

Very used to commanding full attention from anyone, Trahald restrained an indignant glare and only showed a calm face. He stepped off of the rock to position himself between her and the camp. "Oh, don't let that accident scare you, Tala. You certainly couldn't have caused it, as you weren't even close by, at the time. It could have happened to anyone. I understand that you would not consider yourself to be at your best while riding a horse. Perhaps you have never been suitably trained. That is no reason to assume that you cause bad luck, though." 

After lowering an amused eyebrow, he clasped his hands in a businesslike manner. "Now, if all of your requests are as simple as preferring not to socialize with the others, I can manage, but if not, I would like to know. I would prefer not to guarantee something, unless I understood it." He looked at her pointedly to show that he was serious about that, then gestured towards the camp before casually bringing up the reason that he came over in the first place. --->

"Well, you are welcome to a bit of food in the camp, if it strikes your fancy. On a more business-oriented note, as you are scouting ahead, do not provoke an attack from any of the natives that we might encounter. I understand that many cannot control their hatred for certain peoples of this world. I would hope that you have a bit more restraint than that. They may not look or act like us, but they are entitled to trade, as well. I have several business associates in these mountains. They will most probably check up on us several times during the course of our visit but won't approach when they see that I have brought company. They know my wagon, which is why you might not wish to stray too far away. I always value a good scout, though. Raiding parties are not unknown, but please report to me before you make any rash decisions. I wouldn't want to alarm the others, of course."


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Apr 24, 2006)

Almost able to feel the distaste he tried to hide, Talla shifted the weight of her pack and turned down the path. Letting him keep pace with her if he wished to, she kept her eyes turned away as the moon started to work its way into the evening sky. _It's not going to be full for another three weeks. It's fine._ She reassured herself; unaware of the very slight glow that had started to touch her gray eyes.

Only perhaps a few yards from the outside of the little camp, Trahald's most resent words brought an almost confused lift to one eyebrow. "What sort is it that you trade with? Might it not be a good idea for at least a few to know what to be looking out for?" She turned her head to look over at him. "You wouldn't want anyone acting as guard to react in a foolish manner due to surprise, would you?" Keeping her voice a little quieter out of habit, Talla watched his face closely.


----------



## YayGollum (Apr 24, 2006)

Trahald blinked with mild surprise when her eyes grew a bit of a strange glow, but he had seen many strange things in his life and didn't think much of it. He replied in a comforting manner ---> "No, I wouldn't. I thank you for the advice, although it is unnecessary. I already planned to warn the others that will be riding on the edges of the caravan, of course. As to your other question, I trade with all sorts. Take a look at some of the merchandise in my wagon to see my range of buyers. All you need to know is that if you see someone, report to me, unless it is evident that the group will be under attack, in which case, you should spread a warning as calmly as possible. A pair of Orcs, for example, that just happen to look as if they have come prepared for a fight does not mean that they plan to attack. They are most probably a scouting party wise enough to travel armed. So many see non-humans as a faceless enemy, which is never profitable for traders like myself." At that, he sighed with a bit of frustration and grabbed an edge on one of the wagons, preparing to defend his beliefs from hereditary prejudice.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Apr 24, 2006)

Maya was lost in a world of her own; she sat on a rock away from most of the others. There was a piece of wood in her hand, and she carved away at it with her knife as she thought. After a moment she looked up and glanced around at everyone's faces, trying to memorize every detail. Tucking her hair behind her ear and carefully standing, she picked her way between groups and shyly made her way towards Trahald where he stood next to the wagons. "Sir, I couldn't help but overhear. Do you think it _likely_ that we'll encounter Orcs?"


----------



## YayGollum (Apr 25, 2006)

Trahald's sigh was cut short as he released his grip on the wagon to greet Maya with a smile. He knit his eyebrows in a show of concern, then made calming gestures while checking to see how many others were also listening in. In a soothing a much quieter voice ---> "Ah, there you are, Maya! I was planning on speaking to you about just that, as soon as I finished with our friend, Talla. But no, it is unlikely that you or any of the others will have to confront any Orcs. Or trolls, or rock giants, or wandering bands of fugitives, all of which frequent these mountains. I know the area well and have made prior arrangements just for this expedition. There is nothing to worry about, now. I could go into detail, but that might only serve to lower your opinion of me. I understand that dealing with those sorts may seem foolhardy or suspicious, but I will do whatever it takes to keep my business safe. If you happen to see someone, I would ask you not to alarm the others, either, but to tell me about it, first." He tossed a grin that showed a bit of genuine honesty, that time, mostly mixed with the weariness of a dangerous life.


----------



## Majimaune (Apr 25, 2006)

"Ah Boffin," said Majimaune. "I am not a full Easterling. You see my mother was a Easterling yet my father was Gondorian. My father left my mother and I stayed with the Easterlings. When I was 15 I left them to search for my father and when I came to Gondor I was informed he was dead. I travelled north and found the Rangers or Dunedain and lived with them.

"I have not seen elves, only heard rumours of them in places." Majimaune became silent and said little more during the night.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Apr 25, 2006)

"Okay." Maya smiled shyly. "So how long do you think it will take for us to get there?" She looked around at where the others were seated.


----------



## YayGollum (Apr 26, 2006)

Boffin hid his nose behind his supper to express his sorrow, when Majimaune mentioned his family troubles. "Oh, so I guess you didn't like the east so much, then! Would you mind if I asked what happened to your mother? I have heard that the Easterlings are very like the Dwarves, in their habits, so maybe we haven't traded with them yet just because they want to stay isolated." 

He munched on his food thoughtfully while trying to remember what else was said. When he remembered the bit about Rangers, he looked at the guy warily but didn't move away. "But I think that I've heard of the Rangers. A bunch of scoundrels who live out in wastelands is all I've heard of them, though. They would have to have a few skills to teach, I guess. Hm. Dunedain. I've never head them called that before. Men of the West? Something like that. It's an elvish word. So you must have been taught a few things about elves from them? I wonder if they have any different versions of the myths!" Forgetting his earlier hesitance at what he thought of as unsavory bits of the guy's upbringing, his eyes brightened eagerly, not noticing that the guy seemed to be done talking.

Trahald's eyes darted quickly to the ones that Maya glanced at, just to doubly check that they couldn't hear him. He brought his calm gaze back before she was through, though. "Oh, just a few days, at the most. Two, if we make good time. I wish to be in and out as soon as possible. We all want to get back to civilization, I'm sure." He nodded at Maya before turning his head to see if Talla had even been paying attention to him, then brought it back to include both of them. "Now, was there anything else, ladies? Maya, have you sampled any of my food, yet? I was taught by the best!"


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Apr 27, 2006)

Only slightly perturbed by the interruption, Talla stayed quiet; letting the girl ask her questions while she half listened to the answers. Though she still told herself that she wasn't hungry, something drifted suddenly to her on the evening air. It almost teased her nose and she found herself glancing around to see where and what it was coming from. Catching her laps in thought, she brought her attention instead to looking around at faces and and over the wagon that Trahald had been leaning against.


----------



## Daranavo (Apr 27, 2006)

Rotheld held tight his reins as he came over the hill. He sat atop a large, Pale horse and he leaned forward and patted her neck. The horse puffed and huffed and bolted about. The sudden stop aggrivated him and he wanted to continue to run. He beyed and Rotheld turned him side to side to keep him under control. The lay of the hill made him much more visible then he wanted however he had hoped that there were no elves among them that happened to look his way...not yet anyway. He took in the camp, counted the horses, wagons, and people. He did not expect them to come so far so quickly. His employer would not be to happy about this. He knew he would have to be careful when he presented the news. He was soon joined by Mazzan and Jiliek. Both atop Brown Geldings. All three stood side by side abreast of the road. The camp just off to the side. The fading sunlight cast their shadows just below them and now that all of them were there, he now hoped someone would see them. The three kept practiced control of their horses. Mist flowed up into the air from their flaring nostrils from the recent exertion.


----------



## YayGollum (Apr 28, 2006)

Tolir, although he was several years past middle-aged, was an experienced watchman. When the movement from the hill caught his eye, he stood to make certain that he knew what to report. He whistled to catch one of the older Woodman's attention, then told him where to look and to find him, if the group moved. Trahald waited a beat, in case Talla needed anything else clarified, then took Maya's hand to invite her closer to the others, where his food was being packed away. 

Tolir thudded up beside Trahald, looked around to see if everyone was near, and boomed ---> "I've spotted three riders up the road, sir. They have stopped, at the moment. I would guess that they are only sizing us up. No danger is evident." Trahald released Maya to switch into a more cautious mode. "Alright. Get inside the wagon and be ready to hand out the weapons. Catch Boffin and tell him to stay in the middle and watch the camp. I'll give them something to think twice about, if they turn out to be raiders. Three men isn't much to worry about, though. We don't want to reveal too much, so try not to make anyone nervous, on your way." 

While Tolir stomped off to do what he was told, Trahald told the ladies to stay in the middle with Boffin, then started directing the Woodmen, to at least make the caravan look less defenseless. "They're probably only travellers. We aren't far from the nearest town." When he obtained the time, he found a spot to view the riders, figured that they could read the sign on his wagon if they were a little closer, and decided not to send anyone out unless they came closer.


----------



## Majimaune (Apr 28, 2006)

Majimaune drew his sword. He was unwise to ignore that feeling in his stomach that he had. He was not sure if they where a threat but better ready then killed and not ready. He could just make out some shapes on the hill. He was ready for whatever happened.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Apr 29, 2006)

Maya allowed herself to be led towards the food, stomach grumbling, but she tensed as she heard what the others were talking about. Sliding her fingers around the hilt of her dagger, she carefully watched Trahald for an indication of what she should do.


----------



## Daranavo (Apr 30, 2006)

The orders were very clear to all three of them. However Mazzan always had a thirst for violence. He would of been more then pleased for Rotheld to give the order to charge the camp. The three just stood there, high above their horses like statues side by side just looking at the camp. Several minutes passed, just a long enough time for everyone who may of been hired freshly to get a sense that whatever they were payed it would not be enough.

Seemingly with out a word spoken amongst them, they each, and at the same time, turned their horses around, and galloped back over the hill and out of sight.


----------



## chrysophalax (Apr 30, 2006)

"Shhhhhhhh! Go gently, little one!" a low voice whispered into the ear of his mount as it danced sideways. The ponies he had been leading whickered, their delicate hooves beating a nervous tattoo in the dewy grass. He had been tracking this group ever since the inn, for he had heard only that an adventure was to be had, but also that an old friend of his traveled with them. He knew better than to approach an armed encampment too readily however and thus he decided to watch and wait while a group of men surveyed the camp, then apparently decided the pickings would be richer elsewhere.

A sigh of relief escaped him, for he knew his friend had never been the best of warriors and was therefore glad he'd not had to join in and reveal himself just yet. The reason he was hanging back was because of the gossip he had heard at the inn regarding the man his friend had taken up with. Someone named Trahald. It had been the general opinion of those who had met the man that he would sell his own mother for a profit and was as wily as a any wizard. In other words, someone worth getting to know. _Better the Balrog you know than the Balrog you don't, as my sire used to say!_ he thought to himself with a grin. 

Throwing his leg over the neck of his mount, he slid to the ground and went among the ponies, calmly them with a touch here and quiet word there, letting them now that they were safe. He had decided to wait until full daylight, when he and his beasts would not be taken for a threat, so without another word, he led them silently a short distance away to await the coming of day.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Apr 30, 2006)

As she had avoided being pushed in with the woman in the center of camp, Talla was able to watch nearly everything from her place beside the wagon. As the three riders were across and up hill from her, she backed up slowly, making herself harder to see yet still able to keep a watchful eye on them tell they sank back over the hill.

Talla kept one eye on the place the riders had been. Though her face was still calm, she shifted the pack once and started to rethink the point of her joining this hodgepodge of a band. Glancing from the hill to the wagon, a quick thought of claiming a few extra supplies turned into a moment of confusion. Hadn't they put the boy in there? She looked into the shadows and stepped up a little way to see further in. There was no sign of him. Looking over to where Trahald stood, Talla momentarily considered what she was about to do.


----------



## Majimaune (May 1, 2006)

Majimaune was on the outside of the ring with his sword at the ready. The figures did not look like they would approach. It did not feel good though. He felt like the was an ambush but he wasnt sure.


----------



## Daranavo (May 1, 2006)

For a couple hours now Aiden had made his way into the forest. His leg throbbed very badly and often he had to stop and rest. His face glistened with sweat and he felt a chill come over him as the day grew into evening. He now looked for a good, soft spot to sleep. Not only that, it had to be densely populated with underbrush so that he could hide effectively if anyone..or anything, came along during the night. He had spent many evenings out like this one, but unlike those times, he knew where home was. Now, times were different.


----------



## YayGollum (May 1, 2006)

When the riders disappeared, Trahald turned his attention back to his employees. Many looked unsure of themselves and their situation, so he hastened to reassure them all. "Ha! As I told you, there is nothing to worry about. Who thinks that we looked like a threat? I don't know of many bandits who travel their territories with brightly colored wagons! oh well. Now, everyone should relax and get some sleep. We march early, tomorrow." After repositioning Tolir as the watchman and negotiating with the Woodman who replaced him to watch another direction, Trahald returned to the center of the camp to calm any nerves that could still be frayed. Boffin scuttled away from his pack of food to find his bedroll.


----------



## Majimaune (May 2, 2006)

Majimaune sheathed his sword but was not at ease. He lay down with his sword in reach and tried to sleep. As he lay on the ground he heard noises in the forest but was not sure whether he should get up and see what they where, whether they where just night animals or a threat.


----------



## e.Blackstar (May 2, 2006)

Bored and shy, Maya wandered in between where the people sat. She made a full circle of the camp, and stopped beside the wagons. Looking into the back of one to see how Aiden was faring, she was surprised to see a sweat-soaked blanket but no boy. She looked around, but didn't see him. Walking over to Tolir, she furrowed her eyebrows. "Um, sir? Do you know where Aiden went? He really shouldn't be walking on that leg."


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (May 2, 2006)

Having just turned away from the wagon, her pack a little fuller then it had been in what she considered repayment for even what little of her time had been spent, she stopped at catching the girl's question. _Should have know it wouldn't be so simple._ She thought. Striding up to the two, she nodded to Maya and brought her eyes meet to Tolir's Saying nothing about her already planing on it, her tone was quite nearly an unquestionable calm. "You need not bother anyone about it. I can go." She glanced down at the girl's face a moment before looking back. "And you needn't worry; I'll find him."


----------



## YayGollum (May 3, 2006)

At Maya's notification, Tolir frowned with concern as he made a cursory glance around the camp for Aiden. "Huh. A young man, right? I would have thought that Trahald'd be keeping track of everyone." Before he could suggest something of his own, Talla showed up. Normally a very trusting sort, he nodded thankfully at her. "I'd appreciate it, miss. I really should stay here, as a watchman." Assuming that Talla would soon be off just to return a wandering kid back to his bed, he nodded reassuringly to Maya. "He shouldn't be too hard to track, in his condition. Thanks for noticing that he got up. He's probably a little depressed, right now. Could you tell the boss, too? We might have to send out more than one."


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (May 4, 2006)

"No." She looked flatly at them. "You can't spare any more hands if something happens. Did you not see those horsemen?" Talla watched their faces for a time, letting them think over what they had seen. "It may be nothing, but if something happens, you wouldn't want half your band scattered over the land in search of a wanderer and a wounded boy. You need not give it any more thought, nor bother Trahald." Pulling the pack across her back and settling it firmly in its place in one smooth movement, Talla nodded shortly, turned and walked away.


----------



## Majimaune (May 5, 2006)

Majimaune was too restless to sleep. He got up and started to walk over to where some of the other people were situated and went to where Boffin was.
"Boffin do you have any ideas who those people were on the hilltop? I think we should go after them so they can come after us no more and so we can sleep in peace."


----------



## YayGollum (May 5, 2006)

Tolir blinked with surprise for a couple of seconds at Talla's terseness. He did think about the riders that they had seen but didn't understand how only three could do much damage or why anyone would assume to worry, now that they were out of sight. He shook his head, then turned back to Maya. "I still think that you should tell Trahald. He'd like to know what's going on. I'd only ask that one other person head out, as it isn't very safe for a lone woman to be wandering around." After waiting for any other input, he turned back to keep watch, only later gaining a bit of suspicion about why Talla was taking a large pack with her just to gather a stray kid. Probably just taking a few supplies, in case the kid hurt himself again, he decided.

Boffin, since he was slotted to take the second watch of the night, took Trahald's suggestion to go to bed seriously and had to rub his eyes to get them used to the fire light again. "Hm? Um, no, I don't know them. I didn't even see them. Wait, what? No, we shouldn't go chasing after them! This region is getting a lot busier, these days. They were probably just a couple of travellers that were nervous of our large group. I don't know. Don't worry about it, Majimaune. Get some sleep. We've got watchmen. No reason to think that they meant us any harm."


----------



## Majimaune (May 5, 2006)

Majimaune saw that Boffin was tired so he left him alone. He desided to go and sit next to the fire and smoke a bit while thinking things over. He lit his pipe and put his hood over his head to keep out the cold.


----------



## e.Blackstar (May 9, 2006)

(OOC: Sorry Yay, I've been unexpectedly busy.)

Maya blinked at Tolir for a moment. "Um, I'll go I guess." She crossed the camp to her pack and took out a few oddments to put in her belt pouch. Making sure the dagger was still riding on her hip, she looked around once before heading off into the woods after Talla. She wasn't sure why the woman had seemed so terse, but she hoped that it wasn't because there were wargs in the woods. She'd had plenty of experience with monsters for one lifetime.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (May 10, 2006)

Even for having just started out, Talla's sure feet and longer stride had taken her deep into the forest. Instead of leaving the camp directly, she paced the area behind the wagons. It had been no hard task to find the boy's trail; an uneven step and the smell of pain more then enough for her to follow. 

Glancing back over her shoulder to the camp, she gave a fleeting thought to those there. A quiet scoff touched the night air. _Better that we had never meet._ Starlight touched the light streaks in the woman's hair as she turned and picked Aiden's trail up once more. She knew she could find him, but after that...


----------



## e.Blackstar (May 16, 2006)

_Talla must be a woodelf,_ was Maya's repeating thought as she stumbled through briars, cursing under her breath. The woman was leaving such a light trail that even a hunter like Maya was having a hard time following, and the moon wasn't giving off enough light to see footprints. Maya increased her pace, hoping to catch up with Talla before anything happened; the prospect of wandering through these woods for any longer than absolutely necessary was not a good one.

There! There was a noise from ahead of her, a little to the east. Taking long steps, then breaking into a panicky run, Maya crashed through the trees and saw something leaning against a tree. Talla was there too, stooping over the mound; she looked up, startled, and a glare flashed through her eyes. 

Saying nothing, Maya looked down at the ground; it was Aiden, slumped against a rough tree-trunk. "How's his leg?" There was no answer. She looked up; Talla was standing straight, eyes faraway staring towards the sky. Maya let out a sigh and felt for herself; Aiden had done himself no good by walking on that break, but it should mend with rest.

"Let's get him back to camp. On three..." Silence again. Frustrated, wanting to yell, she stood up and wiped her hands on her pants. "Talla, we have to...Talla?" The other woman was nowhere in sight.


----------



## YayGollum (May 19, 2006)

As Maya and Aiden returned, Trahald looked at them with confusion and alarm, since nobody had gotten around to telling him what had happened. "Aiden, my boy! You should know better than to walk unaided so quickly! If you wanted to sample the night air, you could have called someone. I trust that you have had your fill?" While helping the kid back into a wagon to rest and to check up on him, he thanked Maya. "A very good job, young miss, catching his absence. It's a shame that he's injured, or he would have been more help in the back-breaking part of our journey with so much energy, eh? Ah, well. You should both get your rest, now. If you get the urge to wander again, please tell someone, Aiden." 

He stood there for a few beats, looking mildly thankful, ready to catch any complaints. To himself and in his brain ---> "Argh! These simpletons! I should have raised the money to hire a troop of Dwarves! Ugh. Okay, I just need to get to Moria, gather my treasure, and get to Aglarond. Won't be too long. Tolir is competent enough to work these hicks into line. He speaks their language better than I!"


----------



## e.Blackstar (May 19, 2006)

Maya rubbed at her shoulders; her slender arms were sore after carrying Aiden back by herself. _Where did Talla go?_ she kept wondering. Catching up to Trahald near where he was talking to Aiden, she stood on tip-toe and whispered in his ear 'Uh, sir? I think you should know...Talla's gone."


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (May 19, 2006)

"Where is that blasted thing?!" Talla mumbled, cursing quietly as she moved swiftly through the trees. 

She had heard something just before finding Aiden unconscious against the tree. It had been not unlike a strange growl, its tone speaking of something she knew all too well. Shouting and springing forward from where she had been, the creature had vanished into the shadows with what she took as a startled yip. Talla checked the boy quickly; making sure nothing had been done. Whatever that thing had been, she was not comfortable leaving him alone like this. But the hunter in her was strong and she wanted to go after what she had seen. Maya had found them only a short time later, the girl's sudden approach bringing Talla to react as she didn't think that anyone would dare follow. 

Stepping back to let her see to the boy's injury, Talla's keen ears had caught another few notes of the growl she had heard earlier. Glancing momentarily at Maya as she knelt over him, Talla knew that she would be able to care for Aiden. She had the look of wanderer and hunter to her lean form for one thing. Again the sound came to her. This time she moved back and away, braking into a silent run in the thrill of the hunt. 

For a moment she almost thought she had caught sight of something just ahead. It had moved so smoothly into the shadows though that she wondered if the moonlight wasn't playing tricks on her. "Come on!... Where and what are you, you little..." She growled and kept moving.


----------



## YayGollum (May 19, 2006)

As Maya stretched toward Trahald's left side, where an ear would normally be found, he quickly turned his bandana-covered head to offer her the only ear that he still owned. He tossed a, "Hm." and a nod at her before straightening and looking past the camp with concern. "Did you see her leave, or might she merely be looking for our injured friend here? She should be fine, though. She seemed very serious about her job as scout. Could still be a bit nervous about the horsemen we saw. And she doesn't seem to be the sort who would appreciate us coming to look for her. If she isn't back by morning, I will worry, though. I am thankful for your help, Maya. You will be very useful, where we're headed." To himself and in his brain, again ---> "Feh! Like I'd waste time looking for one little scout! Not in this country, when I've got an important delivery. She was an arrogant little upstart, anyway. Wouldn't be surprised if she pops up again, just trying to impress me."


----------



## e.Blackstar (Jun 4, 2006)

[OOC: since apparently nobody else is going to do it...]

Maya stretched and yawned, suddenly aware of the stiffness in her back. She sat up carefully, brushing the rocks from the dirt under her. The sun was just slipping over the horizon in the east, and only a few others in the camp were awake. She opened her bag from where it was lying as her pillow, and pilled out a square of cloth. She wiped her face and hands with it, and then sat back to watch the birds wake up in the trees.


----------



## YayGollum (Jun 4, 2006)

The group woke itself up, eventually. Trahald and Tolir hastened preparations for moving out, once again. Deciding that Talla had abandoned them and writing her off in his brain, Trahald led the way in his wagon. Boffin grumbled about the need for rationing food as he quietly snagged a bit for himself and the Woodmen in the wagon with him. Tolir looked tired and shaken as he drove the second wagon and waited for one of the Woodmen in his wagon to locate his usual pick-him-up potion that Trahald supplied him with. After settling his stomach a little, Boffin pulled the curtain out of the way to admire the morning and attempt hitting on a similar interest with one of his fellow travellers. Trahald, although he was careful to appear casual and focused when one of his employees beheld him, was constantly scanning the increasingly rocky terrain for his contacts.


----------



## chrysophalax (Jun 6, 2006)

Having observed the various comings and goings in and around Trahald's camp during the night, Rohalad decided that as soon as it was light, he had better act swiftly if he were to join them. There seemed to be several restless characters among them, wandering with an apparent aimlessness that caused the Elf some concern. They couldn't _all_ be scouts or on watch after all.

After what seemed like the longest night of his life, Rohalad heard the unmistakable sounds of an awakening camp. Quiet murmurings and the stamp of sleepy beasts, along with the faint scent of a hastily prepared breakfast made him rouse himself and his drowsing ponies. He changed his travel-worn garments for a clean tunic, jerkin and hose. It was always good policy to make a memorable first impression, as any vendor worth his wares knows. That being done, Rohalad looked his ponies over, inspecting them for any trace of briar or bramble in their manes or tails. After satisfying himself that they were presentable, he called them all close and told them to mind their manners, as they would be travelling among strangers now. Mild, slightly bored looks greeted his words as if to say, "Did you expect anything different? You worry about _your_manners, master!"

"Have it your way then! On your shaggy heads be it if we run afoul of our new host!" With a wave of his hand, Rohalad then led his ponies in the wake of the last waggon and called out, "Mae govannen! Can any of you tell me where I might find a man called Trahald? I hear he travels with a friend of mine!"


----------



## Majimaune (Jun 15, 2006)

"Yes," said Majimaune, "he is over there. The one with the black hair and dark skin. He's a Sourthron if you wish to know. And who are you?"


----------

